# My B17 ride back in 1994.



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I just uploaded this video I took in 1994.

This was my ride in the Collings Foundation B17.

These shots were taken in May 1994, at the Torrance (California) airport. Its starts out with some ground shots of the Collings Foundation B17 and B24. The next part is of my actual flight in "909", the B17G. It was an overcast morning when we flew. That added to the authenticity of the flight as these weather conditions were the norm for the ETO. Our route was out of Torrance, around the Palos Verdes peninsula, south down the OC beaches, then reciprocal route back north up to Manhattan Beach, then back to the airport.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vExtfi0Q8WU_


----------

